# In private browsing



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

What does this feature do


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

InPrivate Browsing - Microsoft Windows


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

What about the roomies I've heard about when u turn it off it shows up in cache and can't it still show up on your carrier account


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if only affects what is stored on your computer, does not affect the logs of isps, networks, etc...


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

Is "the computer" your phone or your phone and your house computer administer


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Both. It does basically the same for whether your on the phone or computer.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just noticed what forum I posted in - oops. However, the answer is still the same. viewed pages are only private (not cache) on that specific device, not at the isp or networks.


----------

